# Favorite national chain portrait studio?



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I haven't been too happy with Kiddie Kandids at BRU the past couple of times, so I'm thinking of trying another portrait studio. I'd love to hire a photographer to shadow us at the park one day or something, but that's a little pricey and I really want to get DD's 2yo photos done soon.

Has anyone had a good experience with one of the national chain portrait studios, like JC Penney or Sears? Or do you have other recommendations for a good studio to use? Thanks!


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

I've had really good luck with portrait innovations, but i don't know if they are everywhere.
Jc penny was hit or miss, it really depended on who the photographer was.


----------



## angelcollector1 (May 26, 2007)

Never used JC Penney. Like Sears but it's costly.. LOVE Picture People... exhorbitantly priced.. but the best pictures we've ever had done for my grandson.


----------



## Girlo (Oct 14, 2004)

We've used JCP studios every year and have been really happy with them.







However, as the PP has said, it really does depend on who's behind the camera. You can get fantastic or a horror show from anywhere.

One thing I *don't* like is that they're required (by corporate) to offer all the different colorings, collaborations, etc. To me, I'm not interested so it's a total waste of time for me to wait for them to put it all together. I've even asked them not to do it (save us both some time) and they can't.
OTOH, the people where we go have been really cool about it when I don't even consider all their hard work. I apologize every time for skimming right over them.








I do like that I can always find a coupon for a free sitting fee and reduced prices on sheets and a free 8x10.

I'm basically a photo studio's worst nightmare - I know what I want and I only get that, I use coupons, and only spend about $30 when it's all said and done.


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

I like Sears, and also skim right over the "decorated" fancy prints.

Their BOGO Super Saver card is awesome!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I'd love to hire a photographer to shadow us at the park one day or something,

Do you live near any colleges? You could get a student to take them in exchange for letting them use the images in their portfolio and the cost of supplies.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

We've used Portrait Innovations many times and have always gotten terrific pictures.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

We use to love Kiddie Kandids, but since they are now out of business, we have been using Sears. We got great pictures for both DS and DD and will be sticking with them for now. I also like that I get more then the 6 to 8 pictures that was standard with Kiddie Kandids, I got 20+ pictures to chose from with Sears, which was really nice.

Our Picture People, was horrible the one time we tried them and we have not been back, they were so bad they left a really horrible impression with us.


----------



## ellemenope (Jul 11, 2009)

Picture People

They produce a richer looking picture. The plain white background is very chic right now. They also strive to capture the child's personality. So, they encourage just throwing the kid down and letting them do their thing. There is very little posing. And, the photagraphers have more freedom because their camera is not attached to the ceiling.

But, I think their prints are cheaply made. They are made right there within 45 minutes. When we go to a real photagrapher he sends them out to get developed. It takes a week or two. They are so much nicer. But, that runs me like $30 for each 4x6, $8 a wallet.

Personaly, I would rather go to the park and shoot some photos with my canon elf than take my kid to sears/jc penny/kiddie candids. I do like the idea of getting in contact with a student. You might try craigslist.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

We use JCP, and get pics done every 3 months. Its the same lady every time and she LOVES Levi (she says every time how well behaved he is and easy to photograph, he does everything she asks and takes great pics)

Also, we use the coupon every time we go, so free sitting fee, and its only $3.99 for each sheet of photos, or $8 for a whole bunch of the same one in different sizes. Or other discounts if you want the fancy kind with the different backgrounds and things. And I forget the cost but you can get them all emailed to you, and just print them yourself too.

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...%202010/13.jpg
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...%202010/23.jpg


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
We use to love Kiddie Kandids, but since they are now out of business...

Oh really? I didn't even know that -- I guess I picked a good time to want to switch!









Thanks for the suggestions -- the prices at JCP sound great and I found some coupons on their website, so maybe we'll try them and save up for a professional photographer for later this year or something.


----------



## ellemenope (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leighi123* 
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...%202010/13.jpg
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...%202010/23.jpg


What a darling little boy. Those are great shots.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

We love Sears. We get 20-30+ shots every time and it makes things easier. Get on their mailing list ad you'll get coupons.

-Angela


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

I think Portrait Innovations rocks.

You can't beat their $9.99 special (1 10x13, 2 8x10, 4 5x7, 4 3.5x5, 32 wallets, and 6 photo cards). Amazing deal.

They always do a great job. You look at the pics on the screen, choose what you want, and its printed and ready to take home in about 15 mins.

If you do a 3 pose package, you get the CD with all your pictures. Its around $80 or so if you do the 3 pose package. That also gets you a 10x13 decorator which are nice.

I usually take both of my kids. I do a pic of them together for the 9.99 special. Then do one pose of my DD, one of my DS, and pick one more of my favorites to qualify for the 3 pose deal. It helps that my DD and DS are both April babies, so we can do our 1 yr old and 4 yr old pics all at one go









XOXO
B


----------



## Areia (Mar 5, 2009)

I've tried both Sears and Target and preferred Target. They had better pricing, the staff was great, the wait time was short (I've been the first appointment scheduled at Sears and still had to wait 20 min.) and most importantly, I liked their photos better.

A Portrait Innovations recently opened near us and I think we'll be trying them out next.


----------



## Mama Lo (May 11, 2009)

We like Portrait Innovations. They are fast, and take great pictures! Also, so cute editing and effects. Get a ton of pictures for pretty cheap!


----------



## tuppence (Feb 18, 2005)

Another vote for portrait innovations--have had a couple of different photographers there and been really happy each time.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Sounds like Portrait Innovations is great! I checked their website, and unfortunately I live in one of the few states where they don't have stores yet, but I'll keep checking back since it looks like they're opening new studios all the time.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Portrait Innovations - tell me more. I'm ticked that they don't have any prices on their website except their one shot deal. We get single sheets of a lot of different poses, so I want to know what that pricing looks like.

thanks!

-Angela


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

Picture People. If you get on their mailing list and also buy their "membership" deal, you can get really, really good deals. They send out coupons for free 8x10s all the time (and there is no sitting fee), and w/ the membership (which was $29, I think), you get $10 and a free sheet each visit. I almost never pay anything and leave with 2 8x10s and 2 4x6s.

However-- it's not like a professional photographer who can be trusted to arrange great pictures. They have a set of poses taught them by corporate training, or something, and they always try to do those. I go in with an idea of what I want, and then I tell them and arrange the child myself. I also have to tell them, "Seriously, no, just take pictures of my child-- don't try to make her smile." My daughter is NOT amused by a strange man shaking a feather duster at her. Hah. And I never let them use the props. The props are ridiculous and cheap-looking.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Well, we ended up going to JC Penney, and it was great! We ended up with 15 sheets of pictures for $80 -- for the same price at BRU, I used to only come away with about 5 sheets! I was really happy with the photographer -- she took lots of time making my kids comfortable, got down on their level, and we got some absolutely beautiful pictures of them!!


----------



## Happiestever (May 13, 2007)

I like picture people but would love someone to help me pose my kids. I usually leave there all sweaty trying to rangle my kids to sit still for the pics and then jumping out of the way to clear the shot. It's all very aerobic.

I was just thinking about having someone shadow us at the park too, but why not just take pics of your son yourself and ask someone to take a couple of pics for you? THis is my plan anyway. I offer to take pics for groups all the time. Especially because I am usually the one behind the camera and it shows. Strangers can take awesome pics and the chance of them stealing your camera is pretty minimal - hey if I can chase a 3yo full speed I can catch an adult.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

The place at K-mart, if you live near one, is really good. I think it might be Olan Mills? They are cheap too.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

The JcPenney studio we go to is pretty great.Great customer service and a great staff. The person who took DD's first pictures also took her year old photos last year. I think their rates are pretty great too especially when you are fortunate to find a coupon with free sitting fees and a free 8x10 photo


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Happiestever* 
I was just thinking about having someone shadow us at the park too, but why not just take pics of your son yourself and ask someone to take a couple of pics for you? THis is my plan anyway. I offer to take pics for groups all the time. Especially because I am usually the one behind the camera and it shows. Strangers can take awesome pics and the chance of them stealing your camera is pretty minimal - hey if I can chase a 3yo full speed I can catch an adult.

I do take pictures of the kids at the park, and have gotten some great snapshots that way, but my camera is just okay (a Canon Elph) -- it doesn't have that rich film quality of more professional cameras. I'd love a camera from Canon's EOS line one day, but until then I'll settle for just getting pro photos taken every once in a while.


----------

